# The perfect stock ( in your opinion )



## madelinot (Nov 22, 2014)

Looking for your opinion on the perfect or near perfect stock in Canada that lets u sleep at night . Banks have lots of competition ,telecom are worried about crtc and new entrant ,,Mall reits its online shopping and bankrupcies ,, utilities its interest rates and some price of oil .......etc


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

No stock is perfect :wink-new:


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

madelinot said:


> Banks have lots of competition


Really? Canadian banks? I suppose "lots" is slightly objective but the "Big 5" or "Big 6" are monikers for banks in Canada for a reason...


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Nfi


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Brookfield Asset Management (BAM.A)*

However, keep the following advice in mind. Substitute "Brookfield" for "Berkshire".



> For those investors who plan to sell within a year or two after their purchase, I can offer
> no assurances, whatever the entry price. Movements of the general stock market during such abbreviated periods will
> likely be far more important in determining your results than the concomitant change in the intrinsic value
> of your Berkshire shares. As Ben Graham said many decades ago: “In the short-term the market is a voting
> ...


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

This is not a question I would ever consider posing. It is not the trees I pay attention to, it is the entire forest.

hboy43


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

dotnet_nerd said:


> Why just one stock? Why not an ETF like XIU?
> A "perfect" stock would be kind of an oxymoron. If a stock was perfect, everyone would be invested in it so it couldn't be perfect anymore.


In the thread about gold beating XIU substantially over a decade, it was pointed out that those owning XIU saw over a 100% gain. Those owing ENB saw over a 400% gain without a MER being deducted. 

Just like a stock picker making bad decisions, indexes/ETFs have dogs.


Cheers

*PS*

The gold thread was started to figure how gold could have double the performance of XIU in a decade yet be seen as a long shot risk by some.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Maybe the question/topic should re-worded as "What is your most profitable stock?" or "Your favourite/most loved stock?" or "Your oldest holding stock?"


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh, I can think of many perfect stocks...things like apple starting in 1996 or so. The problem is, there was no way to recognize it as a perfect stock back then...today, it's no longer perfect of course.

Given my historical charts however, I could have made a fortune...


----------



## madelinot (Nov 22, 2014)

Yes i should have asked the question differently . I think in french and translate to english and sometimes what i mean to say changes a lot . :Your favourite/most loved stock? would be the question i had in mind better . I know not one stock is perfect . My favorite is probable Ema ( Emera ) since 2006 .


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> Maybe the question/topic should re-worded as "What is your most profitable stock?" or "Your favourite/most loved stock?" or "Your oldest holding stock?"


What is your most profitable stock? - % wise I think LMT 
"Your oldest holding stock?" - PM
"Your favourite/most loved stock?" - it changes every couple of days  

or may be question should be "The safest stock in your opinion"?! - than it would be FTS


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

kimberley clark ... toilet paper, tampons and diapers ... 
celebrating 143 years of human effluent
oh yeah ...


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

For me, it is the BCE I bought in December 2008, the day after the teacher's pension deal fell through.
I also have some RY that I picked up in February 2009 that I'm quite pleased with.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

tu veux bien dormir?

tiens l'oeil malin sur la copine du lit


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> tu veux bien dormir?
> 
> tiens l'oeil malin sur la copine du lit


wait wait wait since when that happened?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> .. The problem is, there was no way to recognize it as a perfect stock back then...today, it's no longer perfect of course...


In the Gold thread, I noticed a fair number of the stocks coming close to or beating gold were typical stocks (i.e. utilities, banks, groceries) such as:

Emera +217%
Fortis +207%
TD +189%
Metro +343%
Enbridge +421%
BCE +190%
Chevron +181% (after a 50%+ haircut in crude)
Lockheed-Martin +378%
Boeing +219%

Things like Agrium +500 and Stantec +400 might not be so widely known.


Cheers


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

fatcat said:


> kimberley clark ... toilet paper, tampons and diapers ...
> celebrating 143 years of human effluent
> oh yeah ...


Stocks like JNJ, PG, KMB may be not perfect, but very solid


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

fatcat said:


> kimberley clark ... Toilet paper, tampons and diapers ...
> Celebrating 143 years of human effluent
> oh yeah ...


lol


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

About as close as you can get Gibor


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

I like Fortis because it's best able to handle a downturn in the economy - people may cut their cable and decrease their spending but utilities aren't optional


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Cracker barrel looks pretty Fing sweet!
Apparently grits and flank steak in gun friendly states has where it's been
Thanks for pointing that gem out eder!


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I check out a stock calculator on cbrl 
check this out:
if you bought 98 shares in nov 1981 for a book value of 992.25 and keep it through splits and reinvested dividends as of today:
329,978.67 or a 33,155.63% gain on investment 
what am i doing in mcd shares lol


----------



## namelessone (Sep 28, 2012)

My perfect Canadian stock for maximum growth and safety is: Dollarama.
I invested 10% of my portfolio in Dollarama in 2013. Since then, it's doubled. I still see decades of growth ahead.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Did you grab Cracker Barrel? It's still cheap. There's a lot of boomers out there that insist their beans are steamed to mush and coffee burnt, and they are voting with their wallets.

You cant make good pasta with only semolina...but if you add eggs, salt & a bit olive oil you get get a perfect noodle...same thing with equities...to achieve perfection you need to mix banks with telecom, consumer staples, pipelines and a dash of heavy oil.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

My definition of a perfect stock is one that has no risk and 100% reward. Based on that definition, there are absolutely no stock that meets the definition.

That said, stocks that have historically outperformed the index for an extended period would come fairly close to perfection. For example, Warren Buffett's company, Berkshire Hathaway (BRK.A), has made many investors rich over the years. However, the outlook is blemishing the "perfection". Can BRK.A continue to grow or has it grown too large? Warren Buffett is 84 and Charlie Munger is 91. Who will take over once they are gone, and is that person good enough to continue to grow the company?


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

leeder said:


> My definition of a perfect stock is one that has no risk and 100% reward. Based on that definition, there are absolutely no stock that meets the definition.
> 
> That said, stocks that have historically outperformed the index for an extended period would come fairly close to perfection. For example, Warren Buffett's company, Berkshire Hathaway (BRK.A), has made many investors rich over the years. However, the outlook is blemishing the "perfection". Can BRK.A continue to grow or has it grown too large? Warren Buffett is 84 and Charlie Munger is 91. Who will take over once they are gone, and is that person good enough to continue to grow the company?


i thought of berkshire also .. they would make a good candidate: a single stock that holds a variety of sectors and a large part of their asset base is in consumer staples and insurance which are mostly non-negotiable


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Berkshire (BRK.B) is indeed my oldest holding, and one of the only stocks I own currently.

It's so diversified that you're effectively holding a mutual fund. It's got stock exposure, bond exposure, private and direct business ownership, and even _stock index exposure_ due to their index put short positions (derivative exposure).


----------

